Ask HN: When you should create a product without knowing how to monetize it? - mrburton
======
rogerkirkness
Most people are optimizing for some combination of current and future wealth.
There is a valid argument that delaying current money can result in
significantly more future money. So the short answer would be 1. When the
future money is higher if you delay monetizing (ie. Winner take all markets)
and 2. When the current money isn't isn't prohibitive.

